# Bad rain, Airbag fault



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

so i went for a drive into maryland yesterday without thinking about the weather first and on the way it started pouring sheets of rain. it was so bad it almost killed my 04. as i was just getting home it threw an aribag fault. would extreme amounts of water cause this?


----------



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

also if anyone could hook me up with the wiring diagrams for the srs system it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

bump? ive also checked the bcm wiring harness, no wear


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Have the computer scanned so you can see what code was thrown.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Is the carpet wet?


----------



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

no wet carpet, and im going to have to take it to a dealer right? gm tech II scan tool. think they would hit me with a diagnostic charge?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Even if they did charge you for the scan, it would be cheaper to know exactly what's going on then just guessing and replacing parts willy nilly.


----------



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

Update: finally got it in to a gm dealer and turns out its a pretensioner on the passenger side. im traveling right now so dont really have the time or money to fix it. does anyone know about this part and what is involved in replacing it? Thanks


----------



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

wierd thing is, i thought that stuff like that didnt just break.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

You mean the thing that locks the seatbelt in place during a crash? How would that have been affected by driving in the rain? If that really is the problem the fact it was raining is likely just coincidental.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

dude515 said:


> wierd thing is, i thought that stuff like that didnt just break.


Your the frist one that I've ever seen on the forum.


----------

